# Bentley has a buzz :)



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope it's a nice buzz...  Tucker is snoozing his Benadryl off next to my feet.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Put some Pink Floyd on for Bentley.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like Bentley could use some ice skates...


Pete & Woody


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Boy has he gotten BIG! Love his facial expression.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> Boy has he gotten BIG! Love his facial expression.


That's his "I'm a big doofus" look


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Poor Bentley, allergies can be a pain in the.....!
I would soak Dylan's feet in Epsom salts and it helped relieve the itch. ((HUGS))


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

He looks like such a big boy there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, love the caption. Hope the Benedryl is helping and his allergies get under control.

Bentley sure has become a handsome boy.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Ha ha...I second the Pink Floyd...make sure it's Comfortably Numb....

He does look a bit confused in that pic...lol and here he looks like a adult. 

I can just hear him..."Hehe, Duuuuude...what's up"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Comfortably Numb is an awesome song, one of my PF favorites.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I gave him some Benedryl because he was chewing on his feet. I think he has a buzz
> Dave called and wants Ky to spend the night at his house. Yesterday she was on my nerves for being too clingy, today I don't want to let her go. I'll think about it.


Why can't you tell Uncle Dave to come over and have a slumber party?
This way everybody can be together and you guys can make smores and play Pink Floyd.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I gave him some Benedryl because he was chewing on his feet. I think he has a buzz
> Dave called and wants Ky to spend the night at his house. Yesterday she was on my nerves for being too clingy, today I don't want to let her go. I'll think about it.



Wanted to add....for some reason I can hear him with Cheech's voice saying this....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Why can't you tell Uncle Dave to come over and have a slumber party?
> This way everybody can be together and you guys can make smores and play Pink Floyd.


He does come here to spend time with Ky (I should be insulted ) but he likes to have her spend the night because they like to swim together in his indoor pool. We don't have an indoor pool here


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Well..........load up the car and take DH and the kids over for a swimming party. Take the stuff to make smores too.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

That is sweet little Bentley, where did he go? And who is that confused looking big boy in the pic? WOW!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> That is sweet little Bentley, where did he go? And who is that confused looking big boy in the pic? WOW!


I know right?! I live with him and can't believe he isn't a little fluff ball anymore. He still acts like goofball Bentley though so it's all good 
(except for that whole "sexual maturity" thing :doh


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow -- he looks like a big teenage boy whose brain hasn't caught up to his body! Sorry Bentley but I've seen that expression on my human boys when they used to pretend they didn't hear me.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

QUOTE=Davidrob2;2315298]Ww -- he looks like a big teenage boy whose brain hasn't caught up to his body! Sorry Bentley but I've seen that expression on my human boys when they used to pretend they didn't hear me.[/QUOTE]

That's where I recognize that look from, a light bulb just went off!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Davidrob2 said:


> Wow -- he looks like a big teenage boy whose brain hasn't caught up to his body! Sorry Bentley but I've seen that expression on my human boys when they used to pretend they didn't hear me.


hahaha I'd tell Bentley you said that but he's so buzzed he'd probably just say, "Yo man...it's all good" LOL


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Whoa, Bentley, you're lookin' handsome, dude! Just curious, Joyce, has he had any playdates with other male dogs? Wondering how he does.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

S'UP, Bentley... :smokin:


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

A good buzz is good Momma! He is so pretty!!!!!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

OK..........where did everybody crash last night?:wavey:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> OK..........where did everybody crash last night?:wavey:


Everybody stayed home last night. I promised Dave that Ky can spend the night with him tonight instead.

*Wendy*, Yes Bentley has had play dates. He gets along with all dogs just fine but I have to keep an eye on him because he is so used to playing with a strong Akita that he sometimes plays a little too rough with other dogs. 
His neck is huge from playing rough with Ky, I think I could enter him in horse pulls right now. We just bought him another new collar, had to buy XX-large at 8 months and it's on the 1st hole so I guess I better order a XXX-large, we'll need it soon :doh:

A couple of days ago his ball rolled under my Lazy Boy chair which has an electric motor on it so it's really heavy (DH helps me move it to clean) He just put his head on the bottom of the chair and pushed it out of the way to get his ball. We were just sitting here with our mouths open....


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Bentley really looks solid. Like fire hydrant solid.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

He is gorgeous, no matter how mischievous you tell us he is!!! =)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

